# Tandori Chicken



## carnivore (Nov 17, 2003)

i am trying this tonight.  I've been curious for awhile because the ingredients are so different from anything i've ever tried (a marinade with yogurt as the main ingredient?)
I hope it's good--i'm following a fairly "authentic" recipe and of course grilling it.  It was a lot of trouble to prepare, so it had better be great or i won't make it again   
i'll report back tonight or tomorrow on how it turns out.


----------



## carnivore (Nov 17, 2003)

just ate it--good, but it gets a B- or C+.
With all the trouble and ingredients involoved, the only two distictive tastes i could pick out were the cayennne and the charcoal taste from grilling (both good!).  But i failed to see how all the ingredients did anything for the flavor.
Worth trying once.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm glad you reported back carnivore - I'll post my recipe for lettuce wraps we made the other night - wasn't sure how they'd turn out and they were kind of labor-intensive but after tweaking here and there they were AWESOME!!!!  I'll post under Ethic.


----------



## carnivore (Nov 25, 2003)

I guess i could post the recipe so that people know what i'm talking about   

*Tandori Chicken*

1 chicken, cut up, skin removed

*Marinade 1*
1 1/2 tsp cayenne
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp black pepper
1/2 cup lemon juice (freshly squeezed)

*Marinade 2*
1 1/2 cups plain yogurt
1/4 tsp saffron threads
3 tbsp warm water
8 cloves garlic, peeled
2 inches fresh ginger, peeled and coarsely chopped
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 cup heavy whipping cream
1 tsp Garam Masala
2 drops orange food coloring

1.  Place the dry ingredients for Marinade 1 in a bowl and stir to mix.  Rinse  the cut up, skinned chicken, pat dry with paper towels,  and place the pieces in a glass baking dish.  Sprinkle the cayenne mixture on both sides of the chicken pieces, patting it in with your fingers.  Pour the lemon juice over the chicken and flip a couple times to coat.  Let marinate for 15 minutes.  Meanwhile, make the 2nd marinade.
2.  Crush the saffron and place it in a small bowl with the warm water.  Let sit for 2-3 minutes.  Combine this mixture in a blender with the garlic and ginger and process to a smooth paste.  Add more water if necessary.  Combine this with the rest of the ingredients in a large mixing bowl and stir well.
3.  Drain chicken from marinade #1 and submerge the pieces in the bowl containing marinade #2.  Marinate 4 - 48 hours.
4.  Drain the chicken from the marinade and grill, flipping regularly. While cooking, baste the chicken with butter periodically.  When cooked through remove from heat and serve.

--note:  i left out many steps that make the recipe more of a pain because i find them unnecessary


----------



## cbrew925 (Apr 25, 2004)

*tandoori chicken*

I found a real easy and great way to make it.
I buy a tandoori mixture from Sharwoods, you can find it in almost evry gourmet or specialty food stores.
Just follow the recipe on the bottle and you can't go wrong everytime.
Give it a try!
Craig


----------



## cooking=love (Aug 3, 2004)

I was just about to say that cbrew925! 
I got the Sharwoods tandoori mix as a gift and it is delicious and easy! My house smelled like and Indian restaurant for days!  It was heavenly.


----------

